
SourceTree for Windows 1.4 released | Bitbucket Blog - singhit
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2014/01/29/sourcetree-for-windows-1-4-released/
======
rmathew
Am I the only one who misunderstood the headline to mean that the source-code
for Windows 1.4 has been released as open-source? :-/

